# easiest way to replace water pump 2001 2.0 beetle



## shawpdx1 (May 30, 2010)

I'm going to replace water pump, tensionor, belt etc on my bug, I am skilled in mechanics just looking for short cuts and any watch out issues


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

no real short cuts... get that mount out of the way and replace the crank and cam seal while your in there... we use water pumps with metal impellers to replace the oe plastic ones and get g12 for coolant cuz anything else even if it states its universal doesnt seem to do well with the organics. beetle is tighter then the jetta obviously but basically the same thing. removing the front motor mount will give you a lot more room. and some caution, vw claims those motor mount bolts to be one time use stretch bolts. so for 12 bucks or so you might want to get new ones we have seen at least one car with those broken. have fun.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Things are tight and having a second pair of hands helps tremendously. Take out the fender liner and all that stuff. 

There are a couple of good how-to's in the faq. The Bentley and Haynes manuals also come in very handy.

good luck!


----------



## shawpdx1 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys I completed it No problems, only one question about the tensioner ,its lined up in the arrows but it seems loose to me how tight should it be I would think should not be able to push the front of belt to far down, maybe its me but should I snug it more?


----------



## axe_ace (Jun 21, 2011)

*Broken Motor-Mount Bolts*

I've been a member of this forum for a while due to my insane involvement with a 1986 Jetta GLI, but need your help on something else this time, so lend me your ears, and...

My good-as-gold 19yr old daughter just bought a really nice used (or is it "pre-owned"? I get it mixed up!) 1999 New Beetle, which I believe has the 2.0l motor- I mean she fell in love with this car and moved mountains to take possession of it- not all by herself but just about. 

It's yellow (bright), I sure hope that doesn't mean anything...

So within a day or so of getting it she's out driving, goes over a bump, and "wham" -the motor practically falls out the bottom of the thing  She's going to get it back to the car lot after the holiday, but what I've been wondering is: 

Is there a running known problem with these things where this will happen if you don't use new "torque to yield" bolts in this application? As in, replace them with the wrong bolts, or try and re-use the old bolts and this is likely to happen? -I'm 80 miles away and won't be able to go to bat for her on this, and she may very well not need me too (she says the people at the car lot are really nice, but...)

If anyone has had any experience with this problem on these, I'd really appreciate it if you'd please take the time to let me know what it is you know about it. If worst comes to worst and we have to fix it ourselves of course knowledge is, after all, power.

Thank you immensely in advance, and oh, by the way, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

Just did this job with a new timing belt a few days ago 

Get a bentley manual and go to town. 

The instructions are pretty clear with pics and Torque specs 

while you are there go ahead and do the timing belt :thumbup:

be sure to order the 4 stretch bolts you need to replace when you pull off the mount.


----------

